# QC Gearbox



## Woodzi (Oct 16, 2017)

A QC gearbox came with my 10" lathe. The lathe S/N is 12456. The gearbox is a Model 820. 

I don't see any pre-drilled holes to mount a gearbox. It came with shorter lead screw, but the lead screw has no slot. I looked over a previous thread and it appears that to use this gearbox, I need to : 

1. Mill the gearbox where it mounts to the bed
2. Drill the bed for the dowels and mounting screws
3. Mill a slot in the lead screw to drive the worm gear. 

Is this correct? Anything I am missing? 

I have what I think is a complete set of change gears, all in good condition. Am I giving up anything - other than set-up time, by just using the change gears? 

Does a the gearbox have any value if I were to try to sell it?


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 22, 2017)

What model lathe do you have?  Is it a model 200?  Model 820 refers to a change gear lathe itself, not just the gearbox.  Your s/n indicates that your lathe  was built sometime in 1942.  Adding a QC gearbox is not a bolt-on deal as you
suggested.  Here's some info about that from Logan: http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/adapting_a_qc_gearbox.html

If you have a complete set of change gears, it would be easier to use it as a change gear lathe, and yes, the difference is a set up time question.  Change gears work fine.  According to the 1944 catalog, a Model 200 came with 6 change gears on the lathe plus 11 extras, so that would
be a complete set.

There is an active trade in Logan parts on eBay, so your gearbox has value.  How much I can't say.


----------



## Woodzi (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for the link.

I think my lathe is a 200, but there are no markings on it other than the serial number. 

I didn't mean to suggest that I thought this was a "bolt on", but I was hoping that it wouldn't require major surgery. 

I also got a spare power apron, which I assume is also for an 820 -but it has no markings. Probably someone thought that the two together wouldn't require the gearbox modification - just a relocation of the lead screw. The trouble with that idea is that the apron doesn't fit the slide.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 23, 2017)

You have a lathe that's complete and you have some desirable parts you can sell.  There's always someone looking for a qc box and carriage. Use what you have and when a complete 820 comes along you can always upgrade.  Just my .02.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 25, 2017)

Woodzi said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that I thought this was a "bolt on", but I was hoping that it wouldn't require major surgery.



I didn't write that very well.  What I meant was that you were already aware it wasn't a bolt on.  
As far as the model number, there should be a metal tag on the headstock facing the operator.  Is yours missing?  What sort of 
condition is the machine in?

You know, we like pictures around here...


----------

